# Deleting archived books on mac mini



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Which don't show up when going to Manage your Kindle, how?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steve, I'm going to move this to the "apple" section of the board.  . . . I expect someone there will have an answer for you.  All I know is that, on Android, if you press and hold a title, one of the menu options that comes up is delete.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Boy I'm getting old, it is some on my mac mini, I can get rid of the ones on my iPad. When I right click the delete this selection is grayed out and when I left click is says I have exceeded the limit of devices but can deregister and reregister. May have to go that  route.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I have a new mac mini with the Kindle app.  I am a little confused on the problem though.

Archived books are those that have not been downloaded yet to the device (whether it be a Kindle or a Kindle app).  If you want to permanently remove something from your archives, log onto your Amazon account from your regular browser and do it there.

Now if you want to delete a downloaded book from your Kindle app on your mac mini, right click and select "remove from device".  

Did any of that help?  Not sure what you are looking for.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

KindleChickie said:


> I have a new mac mini with the Kindle app. I am a little confused on the problem though.
> 
> Archived books are those that have not been downloaded yet to the device (whether it be a Kindle or a Kindle app). If you want to permanently remove something from your archives, log onto your Amazon account from your regular browser and do it there.
> 
> ...


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Gotcha. I am currently on a new Mini running Lion.

Open your Kindle for Mac app on your Mac Mini. Go to "Home". Right click on the book you want to remove and a selection will pop up. Just select "remove from device". You may also need to go into your mouse preferences to select the right click option. Or hold down the control key while you click.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

Tried all that and the delete is still grayed out so I can't delete. Mine is an older unit running Leopard OS X 10.5.8. so I guess I'll just leave them there or deregister and start over. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

stevej said:


> Tried all that and the delete is still grayed out so I can't delete. Mine is an older unit running Leopard OS X 10.5.8. so I guess I'll just leave them there or deregister and start over. Thanks for all your help.


I'm actually trying to figure this out too!


----------

